# Babies out in the yard



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are the babies with their mama out in the yard. They have been on FF for the last 3 weeks (big chickens have been on FF for the last month) and they are just growing like weeds! 

So funny to watch them

Hope you all enjoy these pictures. The last picture is of my big girls enjoying FF. 

You can also see all those straw my hubby put down. This is his 3rd year in attempting to grow grass in those areas


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

These pics are just beautiful!!! And that first pic should be in magazines...love the shine and health on all your birds. Chickens on green grass in the sunshine are one of my favorite of all vistas.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Bee said:


> These pics are just beautiful!!! And that first pic should be in magazines...love the shine and health on all your birds. Chickens on green grass in the sunshine are one of my favorite of all vistas.


Thanks Bee! Did you see the last picture where the big ladies are eating the FF? My BCM is finally growing feathers, albeit a little bit at a time

And Ash, the black baby that is a mix of a BCM and white Silkie, is starting to get the copper around her neck feathers


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You know, over on BYC that was one of the first things that many people noticed on their birds after starting the FF...that their birds that hadn't previously had good feathering had started to grow feathers and those that had good feathering already, had better breed markings such as bars and stipplings when they grew back feathers after molting. 

For my own birds, who came back from a bad place without many feathers and in poor condition, it gave a very quick recovery and regrowth of all feathering in such thick abundance and health that they looked like completely different birds. It seemed to restore youth to old and tired birds and their feathers.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice looking group of chickens! Love the pics of the little puffballs. They're adorable!!!


----------

